# Has anyone ever used a speculum to look at their own cervix?



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

I thought this was a neat idea and am thinking about buying one. I am starting to chart in order to avoid. I'm a very visual person and to understand cervical positions I think I will do better by seeing it and feeling it so I understand better.

Has anyone did this? There are both plastic and stainless steel ones and I'm not sure which I should get.

Thanks


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I have! my doctor gave me a plastic speculum when I asked her if I could see my cervix during the exam, and she didn't have a mirror. my doc was a mw for 25 years, and practices woman centered healthcare, she was excited I wanted to see my cervix and happily gave me a speculum and instructions on how to visualize it. If you need to buy one, you can get one from the feminst women's healthcare center http://www.fwhc.org/health/selfcare.htm
for $12 - I'd definatley recommend the plastic one. Plastic doesn't get cold, and you don't need to sterilize it if it's just you using it. Just wash it with soap and warm water after you use it.

I have looked at my cervix a few times, during the most fertile time when it is very high it is difficult to see, and you might need some help holding the mirror and flash light during that time. In the not fertile times it's a lot easier to see and I'd suggest trying just after ovulation when the cervix is generally lower

It is SO COOL! I was so excited when I saw my cervix.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I have! DH helped and he did the speculum and held the flashlight for me. It was so neat!


----------

